# Tri-cep Kickbacks FTW



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Im jus curious to why these get no mention on alot of training pages, i think they a great exercise, they really hit the tricep i feel each one i do.

I know i can possibley use a really heavy dumbell but to be honest i think its such a technical exercise it really isolates tricep so you get a good workout on it.

If im missing summit let me know!


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

i find they work good , some people think there **** but for triceps i do preffere to go heavy with close grips and skull crushers they get worked a hell of alot more mate


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't like them at all i have to say.


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

i usely do them at the end off my tri work out in a super set with one arm lying d'b skullcrusher, just seems to finish off the long head nicely.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

i normally do Skull crushers , close grips then kickbacks. I jus tend to go with what works nothing fancy , if i feel it in tricep then its a tricep winner


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

I quite like kick backs myself get a real burn on my tris when I do them.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

does anybody else call 'skull crushers' french press? or just me?


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

well i refer to skull crushers as lying tricep extension, and french presses the sitting version


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Nosebreakers!


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah they can be lying french presses with dumbells


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Jungle said:


> Nosebreakers!


ive seen some one smack them selves in face doing skullcrushers before , funny oh so painfully funny....i was in middle of squat , nearly didnt make it back cos i started laughing...


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

dingosteve said:


> well i refer to skull crushers as lying tricep extension, and french presses the sitting version


Same here


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

with my permanently sore elbow I find the kickbacks is a less painful exercise for me to do compared with for example the skull crusher which just kills my elbow.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dingosteve said:


> ive seen some one smack them selves in face doing skullcrushers before , funny oh so painfully funny....i was in middle of squat , nearly didnt make it back cos i started laughing...


haha glad to see you helped them out! lol

but supose if you couldnt get up they would probs laugh! :lol:


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

dips-heavy and dumbell pullovers

kickbacks are a waste of time-why do 20k or whatever when you can strap that round waist and do in addition to bodyweight,200lb+ ? much more stimulation


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

paulo said:


> dips-heavy and dumbell pullovers
> 
> kickbacks are a waste of time-why do 20k or whatever when you can strap that round waist and do in addition to bodyweight,200lb+ ? much more stimulation


....because it isolates the tricep more effectively and takes out delts,pec and back power that you would use doing dips.

and by stating that,no i am not saying that kickbacks are a more effective at stimulating tricep growth,but performed correctly they will stimulate enough growth all the same.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

paulo said:


> dips-heavy and dumbell pullovers
> 
> kickbacks are a waste of time-why do 20k or whatever when you can strap that round waist and do in addition to bodyweight,200lb+ ? much more stimulation


well i do enjoy dips as well, suppose i could ' strap on ' for more stimulation!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dips i actually personally get nothing but sore shoulders from regardless of how i adjust my form,but everyones structure is different,similar to the way flat bench press does nothing for my pec growth but incline press incurs stimulation in my pecs no end!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

weeman said:


> ....because it isolates the tricep more effectively and takes out delts,pec and back power that you would use doing dips.
> 
> and by stating that,no i am not saying that kickbacks are a more effective at stimulating tricep growth,but performed correctly they will stimulate enough growth all the same.


Love you weeman!

I just don't get why people can't understand that a muscle group has absolutely no idea what exercise you're doing, just how much force it has to attempt to generate.

Maximum force is maximum force, and a certain percentage of max force is still the same percentage no matter what exercise you're doing. Using isolation exercises as an example (compound movements complicate matter by introducing the posibility of failure occuring in another muscle group) - if you're reaching failure at 10 reps for three different triceps isolation exercises then you can be fairly certain that your producing the same amount of work / stress / impact on the triceps no matter which exercise it is your doing.

I call skull crushers head crushers or lying french presses too. I tend to call seated dumbell french presses one-arm over-head triceps extensions, not sure why as it's more of a mouth full! d'oh!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

defdaz said:


> Love you weeman!
> 
> I just don't get why people can't understand that a muscle group has absolutely no idea what exercise you're doing, just how much force it has to attempt to generate.
> 
> ...


100% AGREE MATE

I've posted that so many times on here its not even funny anymore lol between that and people rubbishing 'shaping' exercises,WTF IS A SHAPING EXERCISE !!!! lol no such thing......oh i could rant on all night lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

That's it then mate, I'm changing my sig!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Never know, might make some people think!


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

weeman said:


> dips i actually personally get nothing but sore shoulders from regardless of how i adjust my form,but everyones structure is different,similar to the way flat bench press does nothing for my pec growth but incline press incurs stimulation in my pecs no end!


Im the same buddy, thought it was just me with bad shoulder flexablity or something.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

weeman said:


> 100% AGREE MATE
> 
> I've posted that so many times on here its not even funny anymore lol between that and people rubbishing 'shaping' exercises,WTF IS A SHAPING EXERCISE !!!! lol no such thing......oh i could rant on all night lol


yea ive always thought the same, il only do an exercise if i can feel it working the muscle. Theres so many different techniques for every muscle you can customize your workout after a few weeks of trying. My mate says X exercise is better, well it might be for him but not for me.

On the whole i think kickbacks dont get the rep the deserve, i think many people struggle to feel it, at first i couldnt get it right then i adjusted my arm then bang i could feel it , that 1 second pause and controlled return really bites!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

There's a big difference between feeling it in the muscle and it actually doing anything for it to grow.

Triceps can take alot of work, much more than the other extensors (chest+delt). They can also become very strong, much stronger than the chest or front delt.

IMO work them heavy and hard - so that'll rule out kickbacks!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

martin brown said:


> There's a big difference between feeling it in the muscle and it actually doing anything for it to grow.
> 
> Triceps can take alot of work, much more than the other extensors (chest+delt). They can also become very strong, much stronger than the chest or front delt.
> 
> ...


never rule anything out,everything has its place 

i find them pretty effective,and my triceps are fkn awesome! lmfao


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Ive seen people [email protected] off tricep kick backs a lot on here and dont get it, I sometimes like to do them at the end of a session to failure.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

dingosteve said:


> i normally do Skull crushers , close grips then kickbacks. I jus tend to go with what works nothing fancy , if i feel it in tricep then its a tricep winner


Do

1 close grip press

and then

2db scull crushers

-super set with-

both hands db kick backs (make a good stretch at the end and a full stop before the next rep)

Then let me know :cool2:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

KICK BACKS are GAY

End of story


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

jw007 always str8 to the point !!!


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

My girlfriend kicks back all the time haha!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> KICK BACKS are GAY
> 
> End of story


sitting on the fence on this one then eh?


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

ill do them with a cable head but using a dumbell for em does me nut in


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

each to their own-im doing 3x8s at 40k dips then 50k pullovers--my triceps totally ache for days after

thats it no pushdowns or anything else,bash on with the kickbacks whatever rings yer chimes


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

paulo said:


> each to their own-im doing 3x8s at 40k dips then 50k pullovers--my triceps totally ache for days after
> 
> thats it no pushdowns or anything else,bash on with the kickbacks whatever rings yer chimes


Mate, add in some 5kg dumbell kick backs, do them leaning on a flat bench and go for 30 reps

I guarantee you, you will feel "the burn" and they are a great "shaping" :whistling: exercise for that horse shoe tricep we are all after, also they "BURN" cuts in.....

So even if you are a 30st lard ar5e, Kick backs will give you that shredded feathered look we all strive for:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Every now and then i'll pair them up with one arm tricep extensions just to finish my tri's off


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Harry Sacks said:


> Every now and then i'll pair them up with one arm tricep extensions just to finish my tri's off


Strongly suggest you dont waste your time mate


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MaxMuscle said:


> I find them very effective after skull crushers and pull downs.
> 
> I feel funny doing them but they defiantly isolate the muscle and in this game thats what counts.


I thought quite a lot of you max....Until NOw:lol::laugh: :lol: :lol:

GAY


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MaxMuscle said:


> What about this...? Am i really that thick today? I am lost now... :lol:


That was a total p1ss take, with a few of the reasons people try to justify doing pointless kick backs

all bollox:thumb:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very gay exercise, IMO.

Stick to close-grip presses and skulls - that's all you need.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Strongly suggest you dont waste your time mate


Why would that be wasting my time mate?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I've heard repeated tri kick backs performed with very strict form stimulates minge growth


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol:


----------

